

Momentary stall in Overland Park puts Google Fiber on long hold - Gimpson
http://www.kansascity.com/2013/10/25/4575335/momentary-stall-in-overland-park.html
Seems like Google is playing hardball with local municipalities throwing up roadblocks to Google Fiber.
======
daughart
It's funny how often people are happy to pay for something, but when you offer
them something for free suddenly they want more. Overland Park should have
taken a good deal when it was offered, but they got greedy, they wanted
protection for some potential future costs, although the benefits of Google
Fiber to the community probably greatly outweigh these potential future costs.
Can't blame Google for moving on - they're sending a strong signal to future
Fiber communities.

